# Looking for help.



## xcuseme96 (May 4, 2009)

I inherited my fathers International 3514 loader. It has been a good tractor but used very little. I am hoping someone could help me come up with a value for it. It was restored in the in the 80's to look and run great. The rubber is starting to show it's age and it has developed a hydraulic leak that makes the machine smoke. I also was wondering where the hydraulic fluid fill is so I can at least keep the level up so it could function. Somehow I have to part with this thing and I want to do it with some guidance.


----------



## nadswood (Feb 13, 2010)

will trade 500 polaris scrambler 4 by 4 quad 2003


----------

